# BGE Shisk-A-Bobs



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I used tenderloin, and some of the ham meat and cut it into small chunks. Marinated over night, then got to work!!! I take regular bacon and cut the package into 1/3's. Take Philly Cream Cheesew/jalapeno and dobbed it on the bacon then wrapped it around the deer chunk (fer a little more BAM, put a sliver of jalapeno in the wrap too). Put it on a skewer (6 each) and egged it.
I also slow cooked some limas and field peas w/ of course bacon!!! Man ohhh man, I am STUFFED!!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You can keep those nasty Lima beans--the rest looks great!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oh MY!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks dang tasty, though I zoomed in on those Lima beans and didn't see any meat. Only way I like Limas is one part Lima beans to 1 part ham. Basically 50/50. And beans are cooked almost to mush. Otherwise I'm with grouper22 Limas suck ! Hahah! That venison looks divine !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Looks dang tasty, though I zoomed in on those Lima beans and didn't see any meat. Only way I like Limas is one part Lima beans to 1 part ham. Basically 50/50. And beans are cooked almost to mush. Otherwise I'm with grouper22 Limas suck ! Hahah! That venison looks divine !


I cooked down about 5-6 pieces of bacon, seasoning and left em in the pot....I love me some limas over anything else!!! Slow cooked em fer about 3 hours and they were great....:thumbsup: I love bacon but usually won't eat it in my beans and peas....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

wheres the peppers and stuff for the bobs?? Mannnn, looks good either way.. I like to add onions and peppers with mine.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> wheres the peppers and stuff for the bobs?? Mannnn, looks good either way.. I like to add onions and peppers with mine.


I can tollerate onion but cant stand bell peppers..


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like one tasty meal to me brother :thumbup:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking good man ! And those yeti ramblers are the shet ain't they  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What'd you marinate the meat in Jason? I'm craving some of that venison right now! Well done again sir!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> What'd you marinate the meat in Jason? I'm craving some of that venison right now! Well done again sir!


Not sure what it was the ole lady got.....it was a steak/chicken marinate I had never used before....Can't wait to eat some left overs in a minute!!! Plus I did some deer BBQ the other day so my lunch oughta be complete!!!:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*do you need an xl green egg or regular size*

is the regular size green egg big enough or do you need and xl? i see people cooking on them and it seems small to have the regular size. just curious. thanks, mike


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kiefersdad said:


> is the regular size green egg big enough or do you need and xl? i see people cooking on them and it seems small to have the regular size. just curious. thanks, mike


Sorry, didnt see your post brother....I have a large BGE and its all you need. I cooked 6-7 skewers at a time. I


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bird from yesterday. Cajun injected, Montreal Chicken dusted and egged. Too tender to cut for the most part. Pulled turkey.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a XL chicken chimney (a bowl and a chimney in the middle your liquid goes into that you stick up the turkey) that I used fer my turkey Wade....turned out AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My turkey is going in the brine today. Going to cook it Monday. Had to go to Cobalt for Thanksgiving, but I'm cooking Thanksgiving dinner! I want leftovers!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> My turkey is going in the brine today. Going to cook it Monday. Had to go to Cobalt for Thanksgiving, but I'm cooking Thanksgiving dinner! I want leftovers!


Yessir....I love the cold turkey better then right off the grill!!! I just ate me 2 turkey samwhiches a minute ago!!!:thumbsup:


----------

